# FINALLY



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well finally me staring at ads all day paid off....someone was selling Dominiques for cheap and we have been looking EVERYWHERE for them!!

9 hens and 1 rooster..about to start laying...

EXCITED..things seem to be going very smooth for my birthday this friday...wonder when the boom is going to come.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That neat! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Dominiques, have two myself. They lay the prettiest brown eggs!

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats I love fresh eggs


----------

